# ERDONS Lawn Journal



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Killed off my old common Bermuda lawn with 3 glyphosate applications. Then used a sod cutter to remove 2.5 inches of old sod and dirt, in some areas the yard was 6 inches higher than the concrete so i had to do multiple passes. Lawn is about 1000 sq ft total. Plugged with about 120ft of tifsport. So far everything has rooted and shown some minor spreading, the issue I'm seeing is lots of nutsedge popping up and a little bit of common Bermuda. Just want to be sure I can use sedgehammer to kill them without hindering my plugs from spreading, also would spot treating every piece of common that pops up with glyphosate be reccomended?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, and I would do as much as possible with a small paintbrush. I wouldn't do any kind of blanket spray until you're filled in a lot more.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Yes, and I would do as much as possible with a small paintbrush. I wouldn't do any kind of blanket spray until you're filled in a lot more.


+1!
Looks good erdon. Make sure you feed it well so that it spreads faster.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Been giving it weekly fertilizer feedings, 3-4 inch runners starting to show all around the plugs. I started to plug from each plug also. Did about 30 of them today after work.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Up close look at the plugs.

20 days in.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

This will be cool to watch! Good luck


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

This is how the plugs looked on Sunday 2 days after they were cut. 


This is how they looked today after work. Springing right back to life.



Some of my original plugs now have runners over a foot long. Going hit them with the weed wacker tommorow to trim them down and then fertilize with a 29-0-4. Temps in SoCal have been in the 80s during the day and 60s at night.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

This looks great. I have a similar project going on in my backyard, but your grass is spreading a bit faster.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> This looks great. I have a similar project going on in my backyard, but your grass is spreading a bit faster.


Weekly fertilizer applications will do wonders for spreading plugs. Are you fertilizing?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just put some Milo down last weekend, but that is about it. Are you just hand spreading the fertilizer over the plugs?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Milorganite is slow release. Yes I'm using 29-0-4 fertilizer, hand sprinkling on each plug once per week after trimming each plug with my weed wacker.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Question?
Your not cutting the Stolons when you trim are you?
What are you using to fill the holes from the pro plugger?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Nope not touching the stolons, just trimming off the top to push lateral growth. As far as the holes are concerned just pulling the dirt plug first to make the hole then using that dirt plug inside the hole where I pulled the grass plug from.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks. I have some urea 46-0-0, but I have bad luck hand spreading it. I just end up burning the spot. I have been mowing the plugs at 1in to help them spread faster. The rest of my yard is cut down to 7/8.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

rhollow1 said:


> Thanks. I have some urea 46-0-0, but I have bad luck hand spreading it. I just end up burning the spot. I have been mowing the plugs at 1in to help them spread faster. The rest of my yard is cut down to 7/8.


That's because of your fertilizer choice. There is no way you should be using 46-0-0 if your lawn is just over 1000 square feet. Two handfuls of fert could be the 1 pound monthly limit for the entire yard. 
Get a 16-xx-xx or go even lower.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> Thanks. I have some urea 46-0-0, but I have bad luck hand spreading it. I just end up burning the spot. I have been mowing the plugs at 1in to help them spread faster. The rest of my yard is cut down to 7/8.


Gotta be careful with 46-0-0 urea especially with hand applications. I've used 29-0-4 and haven't had any burn issues. Either way though when going with plugging gotta be willing to be patient so no rush really.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

True


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Excited to see what the outcome is here.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

@erdons If you will dissolve 0.5 pounds of that 46-0-0 in a gallon of water, it can be sprayed over 1000 sq.ft. That is the equivalent of 0.25 lbs. N/K. There should not be any burning resulting from that. Be sure to water it in. A weekly application will work wonders. A paint paddle in an electric drill makes it dissolve more quickly. See John Ware's You Tube video. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Allway-10-5-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/50427876.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks! I just put down some 29-0-4.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

raldridge2315 said:


> @erdons If you will dissolve 0.5 pounds of that 46-0-0 in a gallon of water, it can be sprayed over 1000 sq.ft. That is the equivalent of 0.25 lbs. N/K. There should not be any burning resulting from that. Be sure to water it in. A weekly application will work wonders. A paint paddle in an electric drill makes it dissolve more quickly. See John Ware's You Tube video. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Allway-10-5-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/50427876.


I'm about to pull the trigger on some urea 46-0-0.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Any updates on how it is looking?

@@Tellycoleman 
@@raldridge2315 
@@erdons

Thanks for all the advice. I have been putting down fertilizer down every Saturday now. I watered down my urea 46-0-0 and no burn what so ever. It has really started to spread.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> Any updates on how it is looking?
> 
> @@Tellycoleman
> @@raldridge2315
> ...


I'll upload progress pics tomorrow.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

rhollow1 said:


> Any updates on how it is looking?
> 
> @@Tellycoleman
> @@raldridge2315
> ...


Your welcome!! Photos are mandatory.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Up close shot.


Wider shot, a few look a bit browned because I went to hard with the weed wacker.



Gotta apply some more fertilizer, haven't done it in 2 weeks, urea is supposed to come on sat so I'll wait for that.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was thinking about making plugs to help it spread faster, but haven't got around to it.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Man that is looking amazing Erdon!!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


>


How long ago did you start?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I started on 5/25/18. I only put down Milo until you let me know to add the 26-0-3 and rildridge told me how to use the urea 46-0-0. I have put fertilizer back to back weekends and it is starting to take off.

I see you ordered some Urea. What city are you in? I was able to pick up a bag of urea for $15 at ewing in Riverside.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> I started on 5/25/18. I only put down Milo until you let me know to add the 26-0-3 and rildridge told me how to use the urea 46-0-0. I have put fertilizer back to back weekends and it is starting to take off.
> 
> I see you ordered some Urea. What city are you in? I was able to pick up a bag of urea for $15 at ewing in Riverside.


I'm out in Whittier, CA, Riverside isn't too far and I occasionally go out there, next time I need some urea I will check them out. Interestingly enough I planted mine the first week of June but have luckily been able to push it quickly with fertilizer applications, im hoping the urea can help finish it off by the end of this year, the last few years weve had some very warm October's so hoping for at least 3 more months of prime growing.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah last year October and November were hot so I'm am hoping to have it filled in by the end of the year. My actual goal is to have it filled in by mid September, so I think I am going to start adding plugs. My Bermuda did not go dormant until some time in December so that was pretty good.

What is your watering schedule?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Some plugs would definitely help. As far as watering I'm watering every 3 days for 30 min.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Gave them a mow today, had my McLane at about an inch, scalping wasn't too bad, I will need to do some good leveling soon, hopefully I can do some this season, not much dirt areas left I would say 70% of the runners are tifsport with 20% common still around and the last 10% weeds which I'm waiting to nail but temps still over 85 every day.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

That's awesome. I love seeing the updates.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

That is looking great!

I just ordered the proplugger 5in1. It will be here Wednesday, so I will be making a bunch of plugs.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

You've inspired me @erdons. My proplugger gets here Friday.

How much fertilizer did you sprinkle on the plug and how often? I have some in my shed that I think may be the 29-0-4 but I have to check and see. Because I still have the fescue I don't want to completely kill right now, I'm not sure how to go about fertilizing the one without burning the other. Any advice?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> You've inspired me @erdons. My proplugger gets here Friday.
> 
> How much fertilizer did you sprinkle on the plug and how often? I have some in my shed that I think may be the 29-0-4 but I have to check and see. Because I still have the fescue I don't want to completely kill right now, I'm not sure how to go about fertilizing the one without burning the other. Any advice?


Just hand sprinkle a little bit, doesn't have to be too much, you will only kill fescue or any grass for that matter if you completely cover it with fertilizer. Just make sure you water it after you apply it. With plugs I usually do it 1 time per week, now that this is spreading all over I'm just applying fertilizer to the whole lawn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Awesome update. I'm plugging tiftuf right now and it amazes me how fast it spreads.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

About 99% coverage I would say, cut at 3/4 with my McLane, and scalped the plugs, looks like I will be needing a few yards of masonry sand soon.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, that filled in pretty quickly!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed it again at 3/4, plugs didn't scalp as much and appear to be greening up, planning on bringing in a couple of yards of sand this weekend to give it a leveling.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Went to my local nursery to buy a 50lb bag of 46-0-0 urea and since they had masonry sand I bought half yard which is all I could fit in my truck bed. It covered maybe 1/3 of my front yard, I'll be needing 2 more truck fulls at least to cover the whole lawn. I just took 3 hours working on it and I think I'll call it a day, it's 90 degrees and I need a cold one.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> Went to my local nursery to buy a 50lb bag of 46-0-0 urea and since they had masonry sand I bought half yard which is all I could fit in my truck bed. It covered maybe 1/3 of my front yard, I'll be needing 2 more truck fulls at least to cover the whole lawn. I just took 3 hours working on it and I think I'll call it a day, it's 90 degrees and I need a cold one.


Did you remember the urea! :lol:


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

raldridge2315 said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Went to my local nursery to buy a 50lb bag of 46-0-0 urea and since they had masonry sand I bought half yard which is all I could fit in my truck bed. It covered maybe 1/3 of my front yard, I'll be needing 2 more truck fulls at least to cover the whole lawn. I just took 3 hours working on it and I think I'll call it a day, it's 90 degrees and I need a cold one.
> ...


Yes lol, I put it inside the truck on the passenger seat.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

This is looking great!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> This is looking great!


thanks! Any updates on yours?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> Went to my local nursery to buy a 50lb bag of 46-0-0 urea and since they had masonry sand I bought half yard which is all I could fit in my truck bed. It covered maybe 1/3 of my front yard, I'll be needing 2 more truck fulls at least to cover the whole lawn. I just took 3 hours working on it and I think I'll call it a day, it's 90 degrees and I need a cold one.


Back in the day, my dad had a 1970 or '71 Ford F150 with what was called the towing package, which meant it had a beef up transmission and rear end springs. I remember being at a gravel pit with him to buy some gravel. The guy running the loader was being careful about how much he was putting on, but my dad kept motioning to him for a little more. When we got to the scale, he had 4300 lbs of rocks in the bed! During the drive home (at maybe 20 mph at most) the front end would hit the ground every 100 yards or so, but it made it. We abused that truck.

Pickup trucks and sand don't get along very well. Be careful. Better to pay the delivery charge than to pay for a new rear end for the truck.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@erdons Nice time lapse photos. Looking good!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

raldridge2315 said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Went to my local nursery to buy a 50lb bag of 46-0-0 urea and since they had masonry sand I bought half yard which is all I could fit in my truck bed. It covered maybe 1/3 of my front yard, I'll be needing 2 more truck fulls at least to cover the whole lawn. I just took 3 hours working on it and I think I'll call it a day, it's 90 degrees and I need a cold one.
> ...


I would love to be able to tow 4300lbs of sand, 1/2 yard is about 1500lbs so it isn't too much weight, I've done that amount and more in sod and dumping dirt. I wouldn't go much higher than 2k though.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

thanks! Any updates on yours?
[/quote]

Some areas are spreading very well, but other areas have not spread at all. I have been putting down 29-0-4 every Saturday. I have also been mixing the urea with water and adding that. Last week I started adding some Miracle Grow liquid fertilizer that has 36-0-6 so it can get some potash.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Did the whole yard, applied some 29-0-4 fertilizer i had left over and watered it in. I'm sure I'll need more leveling maybe 1 more this summer after this greens up.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is gonna look sweet! Great job!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That looks cool, those last photos before you sanded it looked like you had bricks in the yard that the bermuda was growing over! :lol:


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That looks cool, those last photos before you sanded it looked like you had bricks in the yard that the bermuda was growing over! :lol:


Lol yea wish I could have buried them deeper but them old common Bermuda roots are impossible to dig through 1000 times.. I must have had 4-5 people stop by and ask me what I was doing and if the sand would kill my lawn... i told them to drive by in 2 weeks for an answer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

erdons said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > That looks cool, those last photos before you sanded it looked like you had bricks in the yard that the bermuda was growing over! :lol:
> ...


 :lol: good answer!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

1 week


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> 1 week


It's coming!. Great lawns are not purchased. They are earned.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Man this is filling in fast! This for sure will be ready before the season is over. Keep up the good work.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Almost there, the Area I smothered with sand is going to take longer, It might be 2 inches but it's ok the grading was very bad before.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:
 

> Almost there, the Area I smothered with sand is going to take longer, It might be 2 inches but it's ok the grading was very bad before.


"smother?" you can't kill bermuda grass!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

raldridge2315 said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Almost there, the Area I smothered with sand is going to take longer, It might be 2 inches but it's ok the grading was very bad before.
> ...


Lol I probably could have put a truck full in that area and it still wouldn't die..


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Almost filled in... I can tell I need more sand already, thinking of doing another leveling next week..


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

That is filling in great! We still have about another three months of hot weather, so you have plenty of time to add sand.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> Almost filled in... I can tell I need more sand already, thinking of doing another leveling next week..


 :thumbup:

Keep pouring the water and fert to it.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I pulled a lot of crabgrass heads manually earlier in the week and made the mistake of using Ortho Weed B Gone the one that attaches to the hose, got some bad yellowing, but seems to be bouncing back already.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

erdons said:


> I pulled a lot of crabgrass heads manually earlier in the week and made the mistake of using Ortho Weed B Gone the one that attaches to the hose, got some bad yellowing, but seems to be bouncing back already.


I spot sprayed Blindside on some nutgrass this week and got the same effect because of the hot weather. The way I look at it, I would rather have the brown spots that will recover in a couple of weeks than an infestation of nutgrass.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

This looks great. Did you drop a pre-emergent with the sod? @erdons


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> This looks great. Did you drop a pre-emergent with the sod? @erdons


I have not, I plan on applying prodiamine in september.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Scalped my lawn today, looks like weather is going to be pretty favorable for some Bermuda growth.

This should probably be moved to the journals section.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

erdons said:


> This should probably be moved to the journals section.


Done :thumbup:


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow love seeing the entire progress in this thread


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I scalped my backyard tifgreen putting green project area earlier today. Prodiamine going down shortly. 


Gave my front yard another pass but probably took off as much green as possible, those are low areas that I just can't hit. Scalping really shows how uneven a lawn is.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Pre emergent (prodiamine) down, neighbors driving by stopping to ask me what I'm doing if my grass looked decent already, I said I'm trying to compete with Augusta National.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't believe you are getting green up already. It's a long season for you.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I can't believe you are getting green up already. It's a long season for you.


Lol I don't think I ever went completely dormant.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Starting to green up faster. Hoping I'm all greened up by next month.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

You'll be there! great work! looks like it couldn't have gone any better!!! Thanks for sharing. Currently working on my own lawn renovation.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

3/14/19


3/18/19


3/20/19



Looks like I'm fighting a bit of crabgrass however I didn't put down a pre emergent in the fall so I expected this. Have a little cocktail of Celcius I will drop as soon as this sand is done dissapearing.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

3/21/19

Got a little bit of rain today which might have helped a bit. Hoping this upcoming weekends warm temps help all of the sand dissapear.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I applied a medium rate Celcius and sedgehammer cocktail today. First time using Celcius, hope I can eradicate all the weeds, depending how it goes I will apply another medium rate in 2 weeks.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Lawn was getting puffy, gave it a mow at 5/8 which I'm aiming for as my HOC this year.. remaining sand from leveling won't let me mow how I want to.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Lawn was stunted for about 2 weeks after i sprayed a medium rate of Celcius and sedgehammer. Finally started bouncing back so gave it a mow, probably another 2 weeks for it to green back up, hoping the sand areas can fill in by the end of the month.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Couldn't take seeing dallisgrass popping up, less than last year but too much, msma is hard to get here in California so I said f it and spot sprayed it with glyphosate.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed again, that dam dallis grass is kinda yellowed but hasn't quite wilted as much as I want it to. I'll wait another week to see how it looks if it's still kicking I'm going to dig that crap out which is what I've been trying to avoid all along.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

another week should be all you need and you probably wont have to dig it out either. just grab and pull or take a rake to it and a little seed maybe?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Confederate Lawn said:


> another week should be all you need and you probably wont have to dig it out either. just grab and pull or take a rake to it and a little seed maybe?


Yea I'll give it 1 more week and see how it's doing. When I purchased this home 3 years ago the dallis grass was probably around 25% of the whole lawn, I've gotten it down to a small amount but I'd be happy if I never saw any dallis grass again. The neighbors on both sides have almost their entire lawn full of weeds so it's going to be hard to ever win the war on weeds unless I can get them to start fighting their weeds. One home is currently in escrow, when the new neighbor moves in I might offer him a dose of celcius.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

Hahaha!! scope my lawn journal on here when you get a chance. I have many years of neglect to undo


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

erdons said:


> Confederate Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > another week should be all you need and you probably wont have to dig it out either. just grab and pull or take a rake to it and a little seed maybe?
> ...


I know how that is. When you are sandwiched between neighbors that do not take care of anything, it will always be a challenge.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Confederate Lawn said:
> ...


Good thing I spread prodiamine at least 4-5 ft into their lawns. Hope it makes a difference.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@erdons I love this project and want to do the same this year to help my Reno happen faster. I'm getting a pallet of Tiftuf soon if you could please explain your checkerboard process and install details that would be awesome. I have a lot of space to fill but only a budget for a pallet and proplugger. I have masonry sand too.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @erdons I love this project and want to do the same this year to help my Reno happen faster. I'm getting a pallet of Tiftuf soon if you could please explain your checkerboard process and install details that would be awesome. I have a lot of space to fill but only a budget for a pallet and proplugger. I have masonry sand too.


Just cut the sod into squares then dig a small hole then push the sod square into the square hole then just keep fertilizing weekly. You gotta make sure you either mow it or take a weed wacker to it every week or so to push lateral growth. For an entire pallet might take you a bit longer, I did about 120 ft worth of sod, I believe One pallet is like 500 sq ft. Once it spreads out it will probably be a bit unlevel so then you will have to add masonry sand to the low spots.

This link might explain it better. 
http://www.lawnplugs.com/info/howtoplant.html


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

raldridge2315 said:


> @erdons If you will dissolve 0.5 pounds of that 46-0-0 in a gallon of water, it can be sprayed over 1000 sq.ft. That is the equivalent of 0.25 lbs. N/K. There should not be any burning resulting from that. Be sure to water it in. A weekly application will work wonders. A paint paddle in an electric drill makes it dissolve more quickly. See John Ware's You Tube video. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Allway-10-5-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/50427876.


This is interesting do you mind explaining the math?

Confused on how .5 lbs. N per 1,000 sq feet. Is now only .25lbs?

Im guessing the water dillutes it???


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> > @erdons If you will dissolve 0.5 pounds of that 46-0-0 in a gallon of water, it can be sprayed over 1000 sq.ft. That is the equivalent of 0.25 lbs. N/K. There should not be any burning resulting from that. Be sure to water it in. A weekly application will work wonders. A paint paddle in an electric drill makes it dissolve more quickly. See John Ware's You Tube video. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Allway-10-5-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/50427876.
> ...


he's just splitting the 1lb dose in half so 1/2 / 2 = 1/4 N/k.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

erdons said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > raldridge2315 said:
> ...


Gotcha

So .5 pounds of fertilizer at 46% nitrogen =.23 Pounds.

Correct?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > ENC_Lawn said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

My backyard putting green area is greening up nice and thick. I sanded heavily due to settling from last year so some of the areas are still lagging behind, it will get there soon though.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Putting green area getting really thick, need more sand and for the rest of the areas to finish filling in. 


My front yard is greening up nicely however the areas I sprayed glyphosate on are not showing any signs of life yet so I plugged from my green areas.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Weather in so cal has been usually cold until this past Monday it finally got up to 80, looks like it's going to warm up even more for the foreseeable future, my bare areas are dallis grass battle wounds (glyphosate) that finally have Bermuda runners going through. I dropped some 46-0-0 urea today hoping to give it a boost.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@erdons That really is a backyard putting green - very nice!

How soon do you think I could apply some quinchlorac or MSMA to plugged areas (blanket spray)? I'm infested with crabgrass and have quite a bit of nutsedge and some dallisgrass mixed in.

I'm out plugging like crazy today between thunderstorms


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @erdons That really is a backyard putting green - very nice!
> 
> How soon do you think I could apply some quinchlorac or MSMA to plugged areas (blanket spray)? I'm infested with crabgrass and have quite a bit of nutsedge and some dallisgrass mixed in.
> 
> I'm out plugging like crazy today between thunderstorms


I would say give it a week or 2, plugs always seem to go yellow/dead the first week and then bounce back to life within 2 weeks of first planting, once they green up I would say you are probably ok to use those herbicides, I would also try to do it either early in the morning before it gets too hot or in the evening when the sun is fading and weather is cooler in order to minimize any potential damage to your plugs.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Update, My old dallis grass areas where i used glyphosate are still pretty bare, dallis grass seems to be gone for good, Bermuda runners are starting to pop up and I started plugging into that area hoping I can aid the fill in process, seems to be dragging.. I added more sand towards the street edge. Nutsedge started popping up with a vengeance all over so I did 2 blanket applications of image about 2 weeks apart, one being a few days ago, I can tell my grass is not happy but the nutsedge appears to be mostly gone.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Prodiamine (sp?) was the pre-em?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Prodiamine (sp?) was the pre-em?


Yes it was... so far not much new weeds other than a bit of nutsedge...


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

What a few days of 85 degree heat will do for some tifsport.

Here come the runners in the sand area that was previously dead dallisgrass.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Really greening up, patiently waiting for the dead dallis grass areas to fill in. It's taking forever.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Any updates?



Almost there, probably last bit of hot weather in SoCal hoping it can fill in all the way.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Green up 2020 is starting! Crazy how with these lawns it's hard to get instant results, it's a marathon that might take years, hoping for a primarily weed free season, will try to focus on getting the lawn as level as possible this year. Last year was a learning experience, a bit High of a dose of prodiamine prevented a lot of weeds however I had to spray dallis grass with glyphosate. Those dead dallis grass spots didn't completely fill in thanks to the prodiamine dosage. This year I'm going to apply a very conservative amount of prodiamine.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed at 3/8. Will try to get into putting green heights as the temperature warms up.

Lots of annoying weeds here and there, gonna be a lifetime fight because of the surrounding neighbors.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Taking it down to 1/8, want to see if I can maintain a putting green.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Top dressed with sand and 1lb of 46-0-0 urea.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed for the first time since Friday, HOC 3/16. Gotten some decent green up already. Getting some good warm days this week, mowed a fringe into it at 7/16, plan on maintaining the rest at 1/2, it's coming along!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Two greens - neighbors gonna be jealous!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Gave It another mow, supposed to get rain for the next 5 days.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Been cold and rainy, snuck a mow in Wednesday morning. Will wait till we get some sun to get the green going.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

@erdons

First off your journal is one of my favorites you have a very nice lawn.

Question on diluting the 46-0-0 - are you spot spraying the plugs with a regular hand sprayer @.25lbs per 1 gallon of water then immediately watering afterwards?

thanks.



erdons said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > raldridge2315 said:
> ...


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I usually apply granular non dissolved then water for a good while to dissolve it, tank spraying wool work great also, watering afterwards would ensure the nitrogen gets deep into the roots.



acegator said:


> @erdons
> 
> First off your journal is one of my favorites you have a very nice lawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jmar (Jun 25, 2021)

Great thread tons of great information thanks


----------

